# 1720 Ford engine overhaul



## Old Man (Sep 23, 2010)

I would like to rebuild the motor on my 1720 ford, it has low compression,hard to start and has a lot of blow-by. I have tried to find an engine overhaul kit with no luck. I can only find parts from the dealer. Can anyone tell me where I might find a overhaul kit?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Are you going to have it bored out or are you just going to hone the cylinders yourself? Thought maybe an engine rebuilding outfit could line you up or advise you where to go. By the way.....Welcome to our forum!


----------



## Old Man (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't know yet if I will have to bore, I haven't tore the engine down yet but I suspect I will. You are right I haven't talked to the machine shop yet....Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

From my experience, once they mic things out, they can buy the parts from a long list of suppliers, for a lot less than the darn dealers. Please certainly keep us informed of your progress, especially some pictures!


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

There are numerous engine re-build kits available on eBay. Just type in what you are looking for in the search engine. If it comes up, 'Zero Items Found', try using something like, 'Engine re-build kit'. If you use the word 'Ford', you are going to get more than you bargained for, because of Ford Motor Company. If you can not find one specific for your tractor, there are many parts dealers and machine shop services that sell on eBay under different names. I have seen many listed under John Deere. Good luck!


----------



## chogg (Jan 9, 2012)

try Shibaru diesel engine


----------

